# Double Luxating Patella Blog



## Bonnie & Clyde's Mom (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have recently found out my little girl is going to be facing a double luxating patella surgery. I had some trouble finding people's experience with this surgery. I found a lot posts and stories online about people who experienced getting one leg done but few with two. I decided to blog about our experience leading up to surgery and I will post recovery updates after the surgery on March 19. There isn't much on the blog yet but I will add to it soon.

Anyway, it's there if anyone wants to check it out.

Bonnie's Double Luxating Patella Surgery


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, great start to Bonnie's blog, will be following it with interest.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I just posted a blog, but chose google as the carrier?


----------



## Bonnie & Clyde's Mom (Jan 11, 2013)

I would love to read it. Can you post the link?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I just told her that Zarita had double knee surgery last Jan (2012). She had bandages on both legs, but couldn't walk, so the vet undid one of them. She had to wear a air/soft collar cause she licked so much, but other than that she did fine. She was a drama queen for the 2 weeks the bandages were on; we fed her and brought her water in her bed!! She did manage to get to the pee pads on her own though.


----------



## Bonnie & Clyde's Mom (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the information. This gives me some hope as I have read that the recovery is quite nasty. I am not looking forward to it. 

I just added a few posts and altered one. This blogging thing is quite interesting. I've never done one before. Kinda neat


----------

